
Is the continued forced closure of so many businesses unconstitutional? - someuser54541
I&#x27;m not a lawyer, and the individuals I&#x27;ve spoken to about this topic are as ignorant of this subject as I am.<p>I live in San Francisco, where businesses I used to use everyday have been forced to close against their will for nearly 7 months. Is this not a breach of constitutional rights? If it isn&#x27;t, why not?
======
sharemywin
A lot of it is regulated at the state level or county level. Just like you
need a business license to open a business. And pass a health inspection or
fire inspection. The feds defer to the states on commerce inside the state.

~~~
someuser54541
Is there any precedence that might give the state the authority to close a
business, indefinitely, if the business has not broken any laws?

~~~
sharemywin
businesses get shut down all the time for violating health code regulations.

------
throw_this_one
Where does the constitution protect a business?

